# huge bunk feeder plans??



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

anybody have any pics of feed bunks? i have 42 goats and wanting to build something between two pastures so i can feed all from one place and they can eat from both sides.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't have a pic but what if you took cattle pannles and left some space between the two and put the hay in the middle? :shrug:


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the reply. its not just for hay. i need a something to hold feed. thought abought the panels too. maybe cut plastic barrels in half and bolt the ends together and mayne build a wooden frame to get them off the ground a bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^I like that idea!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought 27" wide 10" deep and 12' long feed bunk liners from ASI I believe. I already had 2x4s to build the frames, 16" to the top of the bunk. http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o523/Sideplaner/Sideplaners Jan 29 2012/PICT0131.jpg
This bunk in this picture is 12" high and 24' long.
Go to my album http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o523/Sideplaner/Sideplaners%20Jan%2029%202012/ and you will also see free standing bunks 36' long with a fence going through the middle. I grind into these and it works pretty good. The pictures of the kidding lot I have 48' of bunks there with hog panels for spacing but some of them bent the panels and 2x4s and went through the bunks to the other side. Nothing major and with the spacing lowered they didn't try.
I have 72' of bunk for 75 head, I put 900 lbs of hay in daily and get back 75 so they definitely are paying for themselves. I bought 13 of these bunks for 500 to the door.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sideplaner I would love to see the photos but I can't get the links to work.


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> sideplaner I would love to see the photos but I can't get the links to work.


Did you highlight the link, then right click on open the link? that's what I did and it opened...


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

cant get the link to open either,


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I cant right click I am on a MAC :wink: 
I did cut and paste and here they are in working links. 
http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o523/Sideplaner/Sideplaners Jan 29 2012/PICT0131.jpg
http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums...2029%202012/?action=view&current=PICT0135.jpg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

the top ones were working fine for me... :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job Logan.... :thumb: 



Nice idea..... :wink:


----------

